# Visiting Australia, who should I talk to?



## nterzian (Oct 7, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

My name is Nick, my girlfriend and I are trying to find a way to move to Australia in 2019 from New York City, United States.

We are both working young professionals with bachelor degrees ages 25 and 27.

*We will be visiting Melbourne and Sydney from late November to early December. While we are there we are hoping to talk to an agency or anyone that can give us an idea of our chances of finding jobs that could sponsor us.*

I know that there are no guarantees but *I am hoping to have in person meeting with someone that can tell us if we are dreaming too big or if it's just going to take a lot of hard work.* I know that the working holiday visa exists but an idealistic version of myself is hoping to get a job/sponsorship offer while living in the US.

Any advice about finding sponsorship jobs or people to talk to while we are visiting would be great!

Cheers,
Nick


----------

